# Cypripedium kentuckiense



## kentuckiense (Jun 8, 2006)

These shots are from the Virginia disjunct population. I was lucky enough to see it last friday. As always, my crappy Cannon Powershot A400 was toted along! Enjoy.


----------



## Gideon (Jun 8, 2006)

Very nice, thanks for sharing


----------



## dustywoman (Jun 8, 2006)

What a treat to see these growing in their natural habitat! :drool: I think that this will be my favorite cyp species. I love the long, twisty, petals.

Thanks for the photos!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 10, 2006)

Agreed!


----------

